# Closet to Wine Room Conversion



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm in Wilmette and work from Lake Forest down to the Northside


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm only about a 1 hour and 35 minutes from 465 on the north side of Indy

Takes me about 3 hours to get to Lakeshore drive.


----------

